# RCPRO Austin!!!



## nvanderpool (Jan 18, 2010)

I know it is a week away but I sure hope this changes!!!!sad_smiles

*Wednesday*

Apr 7







Scattered Thunderstorms
Hi:*77°*Lo:*47°*
Scattered Thunderstorms. High 77F and low 47F. Winds N at 15 mph. Air Quality:NA, UV Index:NA
20%*Thursday*

Apr 8







Partly Cloudy
Hi:*76°*Lo:*51°*
Partly Cloudy. High 76F and low 51F. Winds E at 9 mph. Air Quality:NA, UV Index:NA
0%*Friday*

Apr 9







Rain
Hi:*73°*Lo:*57°*
Rain. High 73F and low 57F. Winds S at 12 mph. Air Quality:NA, UV Index:NA
80%*Saturday*

Apr 10







Showers
Hi:*75°*Lo:*64°*
Showers. High 75F and low 64F. Winds SE at 12 mph. Air Quality:NA, UV Index:NA
70%*Sunday*

Apr 11







Showers
Hi:*72°*Lo:*53°*
Showers. High 73F and low 53F. Winds SE at 6 mph. Air Quality:NA, UV Index:NA
70%
Air Quality data provided by AIRNow


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

It will be ok. Weather.com only shows 30% Wed. and Thursday. After that, Sunny


----------



## JMartin (Jan 22, 2010)

Accuweather has clear till sunday, and thats only 30%


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Try this. http://www.***********/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif 
Attached Thumbnailshttp://www.***********/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10999&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1270178493


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

see ya there mark!! looks killer!!!!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

wow! that looks awesome!!! reminds me of area 51. the good ole days.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Track looks sweet!!!


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> Try this. http://www.***********/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif
> Attached Thumbnailshttp://www.***********/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10999&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1270178493


Wow  Now that's a track....looks like a lot of fun there!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya sign ups full. Looks like I'll be sitting this one out. Good luck and have fun guys!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jason did you pm Paul or Carlton to ask for sure if it is full?


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Electric buggy was full on the 23rd per Paul. No electric arena truck


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya, i'm not going to austin to be on stand by. then there no E arena truck to boot thats alot of expense for "maybe" one class.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

All the more reason to run NITRO!!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got back from the race. I did really bad, thats why im early to this tread. the track was very technical (for me anyways) but i had a blast!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I did just slightly better than Troy (also, really bad). The race was awesome and the layout was super tuff. I managed to do every turn and jump perfectly. Unfortunately all the perfects parts were on different laps and or races. I did race pretty well to get bumped from the D to the C and then fell apart in C. Ready to do it again.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

D to C.....**** I probably would have been in F or G...lol. 

From the way you were looking in the past Darren, as long as you finished the race you did better than you were doing here. That shattered front end from the last race we were at...lol..comes to mind...lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah, I really need to learn to stay in my lane or at least not try head-ons in the straight-a-way. lol


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> yeah, I really need to learn to stay in my lane or at least not try head-ons in the straight-a-way. lol


Good to see you back bud.:walkingsm
We need to hook up.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I got beat by a fat guy and a girl.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

tarpon140 said:


> I got beat by a fat guy and a girl.


I wasn't at that race..hwell:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> I wasn't at that race..hwell:


It was another girl phil.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jasonwipf said:


> It was another girl phil.


Left that one wide open didn't i..


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> Left that one wide open didn't i..


yes you did....i got a laugh out of it!


----------

